# When is it ever okay for people to just trespass?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I came home today to find my gate opened and a truck parked up by the house blocking me from entering. Once I pulled up several men came over and told me they couldnt get into the property next door so they park by my barn and climbed over the fence. Thank goodness I didnt have my LGD"S in the pasture "YET". However it drove my dogs into a frenzy, they were going nuts and the men crossed the fence right in front of them. My dogs could easliy jump the 5ft fence. After they explain what they were doing, I asked them "was my gate shut with the chain on it"? They stated "yes". So I asked them so just because I dont have a "No Trespassing" sign does that give you the right to come onto my property and climb over my fence? They said well we couldnt get to the back of the property. I told them and your not getting to it now on this property either, now leave.

What in the heck is wrong with people. So is this okay to do? What if I had my dogs out in the field and they came in? Due to I didnt want to shut two gates is the only reason they werent in the field. What are people thinking?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Wow that is pretty ignorant (or it would be here) Are you sure they weren't checking your place out to steal you stuff? I hope not but also that you lock your doors!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

*sigh* it is the entitled generation!

I would have asked.... 'didn't your parents teach you not to trespass?'

and from now on... lock your gate! don't have one? get one!


----------



## dizplanner (Jan 1, 2012)

Strange, but I just heard something similar about a scam. One person comes to the door and tells you they need to get to the back of your property to see where your property ends because they purchased adjacent land. When you leave your house to go with this friendly new neighbor, those waiting out front in a truck (that you are unaware of) come in to rob you. Perhaps you were just very lucky---seems to me this could have been not what it seemed.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

wow...the nerve of some people!! When we leave, the gate is locked.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope you got the license plate number off their truck. ANYTIME there is a vehicle that is the least bit suspicious, we write down the license number on the fridge with the date and description. It'll stay there for a few weeks and then it'll get erased eventually.

This would have been highly suspicious, I would have called the police and filed a report. This *screams* to me that they were looking to rob you! Please be careful.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, that's a big worry. Lock your gates, and hopefully you also have a security light. You might also consider mounting a camera in easy view even if it doesn't work. I would be agitated that they left the gate wide open as well. What if you had animals in that area? 
My neighbor had issues with people cutting through for a while as they are hardly ever there. Seems the other neighbor couldn't get any vehicles on the back part of their property without cutting through. They didn't ask for permission, and cut through so much there was path worn. Now there's a fence across that area, and no trespassing signs.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Id have gotten their license # and called the police to report them..that is just way to strange for me to just pass up as general "rudness"


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

People just have a sense of entitlement these days. They don't care if property belongs to someone else, they just don't care. 

We had new neighbors move in several years ago and they had a small place, 5 acres, with several horses. At the time, we didn't live on our 100 acre farm but I had all of my livestock and horses out there. My hubby is also a hunter and has camera in the woods to see when the deer are moving. Anyways, he was checking camera one night and had TONS of pics of our new neighbors riding their horses all over our property. Now, I have no problem with people wanting to ride BUT you ask for permission FIRST! Also, they could see when I was there and feeding my animals and would wait until they saw my truck leave before they starting riding. (we could tell based on the time stamp on the pics). Anyways, we put a NO Trespassing sign on the fence post right at the back of their property where it butts up to ours. The next day, they came over to introduce themselves and ask if they could ride. I told them I hope you enjoyed when you were riding before WITHOUT permission but that is the last time you get to enjoy my property. Their excuse for riding without permission? "We used to live in Kentucky and everyon rides where ever they want with out permission." Whatever, they stay off my property now.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Better safe then sorry! I'm glad you reported them to the police as they could very well be robbers...hopefully a good lock on your gate will prevent another one of those suspicious people entering your property like that


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

What Dizplanner and Wolffeathers said. 
Holy cow, you were lucky and blessed! Not too late to call the law and make a report, and remember human and truck descriptions before memory fades.

Honestly, people are getting SO bold these days.
Btw, that's not true about trespassing on horseback in Kentucky. It's a good way to wake up dead! Those folks were lying idiots.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Eden'sgardener (Jan 16, 2012)

I had people on the back of my place, in their truck, watching their kids ride their 4wheelers.... WTH? I climbed down the ravine and up the other side and asked them, nicely, if they realized they were on private land? "How did I figure they were on private land?" B/C it is MY land you are on. "OH?" "We didn't know it was anyone's - we come over here all the time." 

People don't give a darn anymore. The water district tore down my fence when they put in an easement and I've not been able to afford to replace it - and they denied it was ever there - can't fight city hall without money so I gave up. But, it appears I'm going to have to do something b/c all it takes is one kid getting hurt and I'd end up sued b/c I don't have fences/signs. Like I don't have better/more things to worry about....

I'd have told these guys they were lucky no one came out of the house shooting! I had an encounter with a util. company person once - who greeted me on MY side of the fence early one morning - to ask me if he could enter my property to do tree trimming.... I see you are ALREADY ON my property! 

People are just ignorant. I grew up in the city and I know better for heaven's sake.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW yes get make, model, and plate number if you can. They may just be ignorant yahoo's but doubt it. With all the new scams going on out there even living in the country has become dangerous.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

First that would have spooked me, and then it would have made me madder than a wet hornet! People just don't have any common sense, I guess we have bred it out of them! I agree that you should report it. Seems that we have some folks out here that are making it a habit to "check out" country places. The paper is full of reports of b&e happening around here. So far I have only had one person try and pull that stunt. I am always putting my truck inside the shop so people don't know if we are here or not. I am getting the gates installed. I know it won't stop someone from getting in if they really want in, but I hope it gives them a hernia when they try to carry things off.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I would've blocked the truck in and called the police.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the conditions under which i would tresspass
i SEE a fire that appears uncontained
i SEE someone that appears in distress (laying on the ground in an unnatural position or apparent confrontation)
i SEE a critter in distress & needing immediate aid
i SEE someone that is NOT one of my neighbors acting suspiciously on my neighbors' property, i'll investigate
those are the only times i think it is okay for me to trespass


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

It is a good idea to put up a no trespass sign.also a notice that there are securety cameras ,and if you have a potently vichious dog by all means put up a sign warning of such . not only will this let unwanted snupers or crimanals know they are at a disadvantage and unwanted they are more than eager to look for an easyer victem ; but many honest unsuspecting visitors ,meter readers ,and youngsters exploring .even herb hunters and hikers get lost . If strangers are not welcome Just LET THEM KNOW with a no trespass sign even to cover your self from a lieable suit .Recently in my very ruarl area I'v seen a sign with a silouiet of a gun and sign reading we don't call 911 ,and just enter at your own risk .yes as as the population gets poorer and bolder your caution has to rise "sad but true" personaly leagle or not I'm either armed or not far away from being so.because I'm often alone and I'm not as young and straping as I used to be ,Think in these stuations ;even if no one elese is at home remind unknown intruders to keep there distance and hollar to a partner ect.to call 911 have a cell phone in your hand and call the sheriff even if later you cancle your request that is what we pay them for belive it or not there main porpous is not wrighting tickets to honest farmers .when living in chicago going to work befor day light I became conserned of an unscruplues preson and called back to the door telling it" load the shotgun somthings wrong "and a crimanial hiding unseen in the shadows broke and ran .Lucky for me .It is standerd practice to ask for ID and tell the unknown door knocker the police have already been called BEFORE asking who are you.there are many crimanials very desparate people or smart con men-women out there and as I notice even in this small ruarl town the numbers are growing rapidly even someone intent on burglerizing when bitten by a dog suddenly becomes a lawyer If there is no no trespass sign posted try not to let people see you pay with cash get a debit card and use it even at the gas station dont have a reputation of having cash even a small amount seems like a lot to a junkie or in our rural areas now meth fiends .when useing day labors on the farm I make a point of letting them know ;I'm broke and have to get to the cash machine or have to call a benifactor to get them payed ,although they may be honest word of cash always gets to a rouge somehow .I'v not intended to sound like an alarnist but wanted to give some sound advice protect yourself and your hard earned belongings please,


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

We have had people fish our ponds and hunt on our property without permission. This land has been in our family since 1968, people know who owns it and the do feel a sence of entitlement to be here. When I moved my family here, we had several run-in's with these entitled folks. Nothing makes me madder than some idiot that thinks he should be allowed to turn his dogs loose on my property to run "coyotes". I love the ones with tracking collars. Catch the dog and tie it to a tree and wait for them to show up to get their dog and then you have their ear. 
I always let them know that I am on a first name basis with our game warden, have his number in my cell and he is the only person with permission to hunt coyotes. 

BTW I live in a very isolated area, so the thought of someone driving up out here is scarey but it happens. Most people are concerned about the shotgun that is always in hand when greeting them at the gate.....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Check out this thread:
http://www.city-data.com/forum/idaho/1171631-whats-protocol-approaching-country-house.html

I was struck by how many people thought it was just fine to open a closed gate and proceed to the house. I think most of them are from the city and don't have livestock.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If they were blocking you from getting in, then I'd'a had to block them from getting out. Woulda pulled out the cell and called the sheriff or 911, and have them come out and have them charged. If they had a weapon on them, in the Republic of Texas, that's a felony. 

We have purple paint here... all badguys 'know' what it is... same as a no trespassing sign. When you have miles of fence, who can afford signs... a can of spray paint will do hundreds of 'signs'. 

Sometimes you have to go "ape dung" crazy on someone, to let the other freaks and leeches know your place is off limits to meth heads, poachers, and general ne'er-do-wells. About every five years I have to do a 'refresher' on someone, word gets out, and it's all quiet for a long long time.... Let anyone slide, and everyone takes it as a sign of weakness and open invitation for them to also enjoy your place..............


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fowler said:


> *1.*What in the heck is wrong with people. *
> 2.*So is this okay to do? *
> 3.*What if I had my dogs out in the field and they came in? *
> 4.*Due to I didnt want to shut two gates is the only reason they werent in the field.
> *5.*What are people thinking?



1. Self-Absorbed.
2. Nope, never. Legally or morally.
3. Well, if your dogs would have bit them, you would have been sued.
4. See #1
5. Only, *ONLY* of themselves.

I hope you got a description of each person, the vehicle, and the plate number of the vehicle and turned it into the local and state Police.

Post a sign. Post 30 signs.
If anything, it covers your backside when someone DOES trespass and gets hurt, and sues YOU.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats not an OK reason to trespass. The only time I think its OK is if you are tracking a wounded animal during a hunt, chasing your own dog or animal, or during an emergency.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

texican said:


> If they were blocking you from getting in, then I'd'a had to block them from getting out. Woulda pulled out the cell and called the sheriff or 911, and have them come out and have them charged. If they had a weapon on them, in the Republic of Texas, that's a felony.
> 
> We have purple paint here... all badguys 'know' what it is... same as a no trespassing sign. When you have miles of fence, who can afford signs... a can of spray paint will do hundreds of 'signs'.
> 
> Sometimes you have to go "ape dung" crazy on someone, to let the other freaks and leeches know your place is off limits to meth heads, poachers, and general ne'er-do-wells. About every five years I have to do a 'refresher' on someone, word gets out, and it's all quiet for a long long time.... Let anyone slide, and everyone takes it as a sign of weakness and open invitation for them to also enjoy your place..............


Wish we had purple paint here. A little fear in a few people doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Sadly, this is not a new fad. I remember my folks running strangers off 40 decades ago.


----------



## susanneb (Feb 17, 2005)

kenworth said:


> Sadly, this is not a new fad. I remember my folks running strangers off 40 decades ago.


Dang, you're old! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist...but I agree with you. It's NOT something new. When I was growing up (only 4 decades ago for me...), we always had people coming into our woods, including a teenager with an axe who felt it was his right to cut down one of our firs. His parents couldn't see why my parents objected.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

OP, has there been any further unpleasantness?
Did you notify the authorities?

Just wondering, are you okay?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That was pretty rude, but yes, sometimes people have a legal right to trespass. Although, I guess it isn't trespassing if they have a right.

Firemen, police, National Guard, border patrol can enter your property. The electric meter reader can enter your property. The UPS man and the mailman can enter your property. The telephone company, the gas company, your propane company (if you use one). All of them legally.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== If they had a weapon on them, in the Republic of Texas, that's a felony. ===


Not in Arizona. We can open and conceal carry without a permit. And my 6 best friends are always on my hip! )

It's also legal here to shoot ANYthing harassing our livestock - 2 legged, 4 legged, winged, protected. Perhaps that's why we haven't had your problem.

My lawyer said for a dog sign, to always put up "Guard Dogs." Beware of dog(s) is admitting you have a mean dog. The law works in mysterious ways!

My LGDs are American Pit Bull Terriers and they do a GREAT job.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I went back and read Fowler's OP and it does seem that her gate was not locked, so the men just let themselves in. Still trespassing. Yes, rude. And that's the point I think. It's ALWAYS rude and ill-advised to enter someone's property without their knowledge or expressed permission.

These men were not, as I understood Fowler's post, any of the folks listed in your post, who would have entered only in a professional capacity with proper reason and paperwork. These were unknown persons performing an unauthorized entry onto the homeowner's private property. Therefore illegal!

Good thing it wasn't me that came upon them, cause that story would have had a much different outcome! I learned the hard way many years ago.

I'm concerned for Fowler's wellbeing and I hope she will come back and let us know the outcome.

In His Love
Mich






oregon woodsmok said:


> That was pretty rude, but yes, sometimes people have a legal right to trespass. Although, I guess it isn't trespassing if they have a right.
> 
> Firemen, police, National Guard, border patrol can enter your property. The electric meter reader can enter your property. The UPS man and the mailman can enter your property. The telephone company, the gas company, your propane company (if you use one). All of them legally.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Rogo said:


> === If they had a weapon on them, in the Republic of Texas, that's a felony. ===
> 
> 
> Not in Arizona. We can open and conceal carry without a permit. And my 6 best friends are always on my hip! )
> ...



Uh... I don't think this is true. The Arizona Castle Law says certain conditions must be met and a person harassing livestock certainly doesn't qualify. Also, not just any animal can be shot for harassing livestock. If an animal is on the Endangered Species List (like the Mexican Grey Wolf) you can't legally kill it unless it's endangering a human life.


----------



## MegB (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually, if you have no trespassing signs, law enforcement (including US Customs Enforcement and Border Patrol) cannot legally enter your property unless they are in a "hot pursuit", have reason to believe that there is imminent danger to somebody on your property, or have a properly executed warrant. As for the National Guard, many federal laws (starting with the Third Amendment) prohibit them entering your property without your permission.

I would definitely inform your local law enforcement; even if nothing happened to you, there might be others at risk. We live in a fairly isolated area, about 20 miles from the nearest town, but I still rarely travel my land unarmed. We have BLM land on two sides of our property and some folks just can't seem to understand what "no trespassing" means.


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know that I would have even taken time to converse with them. I'd have started calling 911 the second I saw the gate open! God only knows what kind of scam they could be running.


----------

